# What is the difference an older and newer Bachmann 3-truck Shay?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a good friend who is interested in joining the hobby. He wants to get a Bachmann 55 Ton, 3-truck Shay. I have been told that the "second run" of these seems to be pretty reliable. I have no idea about these particular locomotives. Can I get some feedback to help him make a decision?


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if this applies directly to the three truck, but the old two truck had plastic motorblock housings which constantly cracked and broke.
This has since been upgraded to metal, and I assume the three truck has as well.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never heard of any difference between older and newer three-truck shays - they really haven't been out long enuff to HAVE older and newer versions. 

The first run of the two-truck Shay, back in 1998/9, had issues, to put it mildly, that caused the plastic trucks to disintegrate after a while. But that was soon fixed by a re-design and then by the use of all-metal trucks. AFAIK there never were ANY issues with the three-truck shay, that had had metal trucks from the get-go - I have two and they are totally problem free, and they get run a good deal of the time, especially at show and tells. 

 Buy one in good health, I say. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares LKighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

There are two types of 3 truck Shay. 
Those with a factory fitted Tsunami DCC sound decoder, and those that are not. 
Superb locos that run really well right from the start.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info. I can tell my buddy to buy one in the confidence that he will be pleased with it. This will be his FIRST large scale loco and I sure don't want to discourage him if the engine had problems. I almost have him "hooked" you know! Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

The 3-truck was my first LS loco and I LOVE IT!!!! I bought the non-dcc/no sound version so I could convert it to Battery. It is a great loco and pulls well, I will own another (maybe more) 

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Both the version with factory sound and without have always been available. 

I recommend only buying it with the factory sound if you are running on DC and at 20 volts and below. 

Otherwise buy without, and add a different sound card. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

This engine will be for a friend of mine. He will be running battery, Airwire and Phoenix sound. He will be buying the bare 3-truck without the sound and DCC.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary, 

That is the same combination I have....how does he plan the install? I can help if you need anything, feel free to PM me. 

Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Chris. He is going to pick-up the Shay on Saturday. Jonathan at EMW will be doing the install. We don't have a clue with this electrical stuff. Let the expert handle that part! I'll let you know how it turns out. My friend's grandkids are really anxious for granddad to get his engine!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
Rest easy! Your friend's picked the right Shay! The 55-ton version is essentially the 38-ton with a second tender and a third truck and the 38-ton version is essentially the 36-ton version with all of the little problems fixed! The only real criticism of this engine was the "Quasinami" sound system that came in the "other" version. For battery users, this version is useless as there are no external triggers for this "Quasinami" system. You end up having to rip the whole thing out and start from scratch. Much better to get the no sound version and skip all of that! Otherwise, mechanically, the Shay is extremely reliable and a wonderful engine!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve. I'm going to show him this thread in the morning. He's ready to pull the trigger. I'm not surprised that his SECOND visit to the Fairplex layout with me DID IT! Another one hooked! Kewl!!!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

do the sound versions work on analog ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes... 

Reference the Tsunami by Soundtraxx... 

Greg


----------

